# How to Remove algae from silicone?



## onekraz3 (May 24, 2012)

Should scrape of rather easily, I got a corner algae scraper at the lfs.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

A hard bristled toothbrush works great for me.


----------



## 5BodyBlade (Feb 8, 2011)

Just a brush or algae pad. You say it is black. Is it BBA or is it normal green algae that just looks black on the seam of the glass? You're not going to brush BBA like that.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

Use a bit of filter floss. Its soft and scraps algae like nobodys business. Tooth brush works well too.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

So far 4 suggestion...Ok see what works better...and no its not BBA...its GDA/GSA but only looks dark/black.


----------

